# Master Spinner Program



## Faye A

Has anyone taken the Master Spinning Program through Olds College? 


Course description
The Master Spinner Program consists of six progressive levels of classroom and independent study involving skill development, research studies and project assignments in the area of hand spinning of all major types of fibers, yarns and the end use of the spun yarns. At all levels, students are evaluated on the basis of written assignments, practical projects, oral presentations and skill development.


----------



## Linda6885

Wow, I would love that.


----------



## mama879

Me to, sounds wonderful.


----------



## Faye A

Linda6885 said:


> Wow, I would love that.


Spry Whimsy in Stoughton, WI is hosting Level 1 later this year.


----------



## mama879

She should put it on line.


----------



## Faye A

mama879 said:


> She should put it on line.


I will be visiting the shop later this week to get more information. 
www.sprywhimsy.com


----------



## wordancer

https://www.oldscollege.ca/continuing-education/fibre/master-spinner-program-/
Gives information about the master spinner program, also there is the handbook that you can download, which has lots of info and what is covered for each level, rather intense. Also has some good reference materials at the end that one could use.


----------



## Faye A

wordancer said:


> https://www.oldscollege.ca/continuing-education/fibre/master-spinner-program-/
> Gives information about the master spinner program, also there is the handbook that you can download, which has lots of info and what is covered for each level, rather intense. Also has some good reference materials at the end that one could use.


 :sm24:


----------



## wordancer

Faye A said:


> :sm24:


Just thinking here, with all that information, ones research skills on the internet, etc...local resources (spinning guilds, spinners i know) and self-determination, I could a personal self-study 'master spinning' course. What do you all think? ????


----------



## Faye A

wordancer said:


> Just thinking here, with all that information, ones research skills on the internet, etc...local resources (spinning guilds, spinners i know) and self-determination, I could a personal self-study 'master spinning' course. What do you all think? ????


Sounds like you got what it takes. Curious, what do you think people do with a "Master Spinning" degree, other than some bragging rights. Is it just self fulfillment? Teaching opportunities?


----------



## wordancer

I think it might be one or both, self fulfillment and teaching. For me, it would be a self challenge/fulfillment. I really like the idea of a self study spinning. That guidebook will give me the framework to keep me better on track, than the hodgepodge reading I'm doing now.


----------



## Faye A

wordancer said:


> I think it might be one or both, self fulfillment and teaching. For me, it would be a self challenge/fulfillment. I really like the idea of a self study spinning. That guidebook will give me the framework to keep me better on track, than the hodgepodge reading I'm doing now.


I love to learn and this sounded so interesting and fun. The cost is a slight deterrent.


----------



## Pam in LR

To be one's own apprentice and one's own master lead to less than optimal development, methinks. It's better than drifting, tho!


----------



## gardenpoet

wordancer said:


> https://www.oldscollege.ca/continuing-education/fibre/master-spinner-program-/
> Gives information about the master spinner program, also there is the handbook that you can download, which has lots of info and what is covered for each level, rather intense. Also has some good reference materials at the end that one could use.


Really interesting to pursue through this, and through the linked info. It's interesting that they don't post who the instructors are, except for the off campus program in Illinois. Interesting college. It will be fun to hear of your progression, wordancer, as you go through your self-studies. You go, gurl.


----------



## henhouse2011

wordancer said:


> Just thinking here, with all that information, ones research skills on the internet, etc...local resources (spinning guilds, spinners i know) and self-determination, I could a personal self-study 'master spinning' course. What do you all think? ????


I am thinking you could review that handbook and find that you already know a large part of it. Not me, I am still, maybe, in second grade. But you and a few others here already know a large part of it. If you have close like minded friends, you could have your own study group. Or do it by email and an occasional progress swap.


----------



## crivitz

The main reason for putting yourself through the expense, travel, deadlines, and time commitment is to get accreditation to become a teacher, eventually on a national level, get the highest pay level a teacher gets at the various fiber festivals, are given more credence when submitting articles to magazines such as Spin Off or trying to get a book published. It really is a commitment and when you finish you are a "master" of all types of spinning, background and history.


----------



## wordancer

Pam in LR said:


> To be one's own apprentice and one's own master lead to less than optimal development, methinks. It's better than drifting, tho!


It depends, I would think, how determined one is. The info is out there, and if one joins a spinning guild, networks with other spinners, etc. ... All things are possible. I have (still do) believe in the power of self learning.


----------



## wordancer

Faye A said:


> The cost is a slight deterrent.


The cost is major deterrent for me, retired and fixed income. Otherwise I could of seen myself doing this program? Then again, maybe not, because I fell into spinning after the extra money disappear.


----------



## Faye A

crivitz said:


> The main reason for putting yourself through the expense, travel, deadlines, and time commitment is to get accreditation to become a teacher, eventually on a national level, get the highest pay level a teacher gets at the various fiber festivals, are given more credence when submitting articles to magazines such as Spin Off or trying to get a book published. It really is a commitment and when you finish you are a "master" of all types of spinning, background and history.


Thanks, this makes sense.


----------



## wordancer

henhouse2011 said:


> I am thinking you could review that handbook and find that you already know a large part of it.


Thanks for the confidence vote. But really and truly there is a lot I don't know. And I knew that before I skimmed through that hand book. 
:sm06:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Faye A said:


> Sounds like you got what it takes. Curious, what do you think people do with a "Master Spinning" degree, other than some bragging rights. Is it just self fulfillment? Teaching opportunities?


Once you get to be a Master Spinner, you can judge things like Spin-off groups at the alpaca shows. Beginning in2018, a Master Spinner must be certified through Alpaca Owners/breeders Assn. I don't know what that entails.

This past weekend, we were awarded 4 Blue Ribbons in the Spin-Off at Wisconsin Alpaca & Fiber Fest. Also a special ribbon for high points(95 out of a possible100) and the other two entries had 89 & 88 points. Since we are working to achieve high quality spinning fiber, we are thrilled with this outcome.


----------



## Faye A

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Once you get to be a Master Spinner, you can judge things like Spin-off groups at the alpaca shows. Beginning in2018, a Master Spinner must be certified through Alpaca Owners/breeders Assn. I don't know what that entails.
> 
> This past weekend, we were awarded 4 Blue Ribbons in the Spin-Off at Wisconsin Alpaca & Fiber Fest. Also a special ribbon for high points(95 out of a possible100) and the other two entries had 89 & 88 points. Since we are working to achieve high quality spinning fiber, we are thrilled with this outcome.


Thanks for the info. I was at the event on Saturday. So many beautiful Alpaca and fibers. 
Where in WI are you? Do you have a shop?


----------



## Bummy

It would be interesting. It's expensive to travel for us Montana folks! We could form a support group here!


----------

